# Do You Wear Specific Work Boots?



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Redwing, steel toe.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Vans - off the wall


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I bought some boots at Wally World for $40 called Ozark Trail, figuring what the heck. They are very comfortable and are holding up surprisingly well.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I have some Wolverine W08289s coming tommorow, Ill see how long this wedge sole lasts.


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

Red Wings, model 2412. 8" steel toe full leather boot with a goretex liner. I've been in them for 20 months now :thumbsup:

I went through 5-6 pairs of Dakota boots in the same time I've been in my Red Wings, never going back. :no:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

shanewreckd said:


> Red Wings, model 2412. 8" steel toe full leather boot with a goretex liner. I've been in them for 20 months now :thumbsup:
> 
> I went through 5-6 pairs of Dakota boots in the same time I've been in my Red Wings, never going back. :no:


Once you get your red wings you never go back. :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Once you get your red wings you never go back. :laughing:


Not a patch I ever envied in my club days. Haha


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i use to buy dakota's and cofras... but my local workwear supplier stopped carrying cofra and after having 3 different styles of dakotas start falling apart after 5 weeks i switched to Keens. my current pair of keens are a year old and their the only pair of boots ive ever had last that long.. either they fall apart or the support is completely gone in them.. keens just dont die


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Once you get your red wings you never go back. :laughing:


It opens up a whole new work of possibilities! :clap:


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Keen boots, going on my third winter with the work boots, second winter with the dallas wellingtons. 

Switched to salomon shoes this summer and I dont think I will ever change. Ive tried Merrell, keen, nike, etc and was always disappointed. 

Personally I think it ultimately comes down to the sock. I will only wear smartwool now.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

*X*










Danner Quarry GTX for the last three years. Definately the best boot I've ever had, mainly because they are comfortable and they outlast every brand I've tried before. On top of that, they are re-craftable for about half the cost of a new pair. I rotate two pairs.

I wore wolverine dura shocks almost 20 years ago when I was in heavy construction/bridge work. They were nice....good for the knees.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

My second pair of these,










ive done 2 pairs of irish setters, about 100 pairs of Timberlands


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Once you get your red wings you never go back. :laughing:


So not true. Bought a pair in Redwing MN. after the first year two grommets but the dust. My local store said I had to shop them to the store I purchased then from si they could have then serviced. Called Redwing, They said I had to ship them to the directly or my original store of purchase. 

Wolverines all the way. Had a pair last nearly three years. Tried Redwings and CATs, now back to Wolverines.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I wish you could buy the boots guys had when I was a kid, exposed steel toe, 6" or 8", heavy scotch grain leather with a heavy leather sole stiched to the upper with brass wire then a rubber sole screwed onto that. I have some 6" ones but the factory closed down, Ill have to put non marking soles onto them, theyre ideal for digging or ladder work.


----------



## Travis4710 (Sep 2, 2014)

Just received a pair of Keens today. Very light and comfortable work boot.


----------



## Sky Seattle (Jan 14, 2012)

*Another vote for the Sears Diehard*

It depends what I am doing, for Commercial work, standing on concrete, which is what I do for the most part:

DieHard Men's SureTrack Slip-Resistant Work Oxford

The ugly white sole becomes very pretty when I notice how comfortable it is on concrete. Most boots apparently are made for walking on Dirt/over rocks etc/ (So I've been told)
Makes sense because my Keens boots are great and comfortable for lawn work, dirt work.
I use my La Sportiva's for Mountain Climbing...


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

I am still wearing the boots I won from this site a couple years ago. There pretty much shot now and need replaced but I don't wear them too much anymore. I don't want them to scuff up the wood floors I seem to be working on a lot


----------



## RobertHughes (Oct 10, 2014)

I got a pair of Timberland Pro Pitboss only a few weeks back. Best 130 bucks I've spent on boots I'd say. They're the most comfy footwear I've ever worn.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

chris klee said:


> I am still wearing the boots I won from this site a couple years ago. There pretty much shot now and need replaced but I don't wear them too much anymore. I don't want them to scuff up the wood floors I seem to be working on a lot


I won a pair as well. Didn't last a year.


----------



## gfourth (Sep 12, 2014)

I finally got around to getting another pair of Irish Setters.

I will continue to wear my old ones until I catch some hot slag through the hole in the top of the boot, that'll teach me.

unnamed by gfourth


----------



## Temperatureaz (Oct 28, 2014)

I have worn Red Wings for over 10 years now, they are a really well made boot, I do a lot of walking, and they are really comfortable for going up and down ladders and being on top of roofs all day.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Temperatureaz said:


> I have worn Red Wings for over 10 years now, they are a really well made boot, I do a lot of walking, and they are really comfortable for going up and down ladders and being on top of roofs all day.


Except when they fall apart after less than a year and then want you to spend $50 to ship them.


----------



## HardWorks (Aug 6, 2014)

Chippewa and Danner


----------

